# FREE Oyster Wednesdays are back



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Starting this Wednesday March 18th, 2015.

Free Oysters on the Half Shell. Gilligan's Tiki Hut. On Property at the Hampton Inn, Pensacola Beach. Pool Side and Gulf of Mexico View.

This is the 6th season for this weekly event, that runs until December.

They start shucking around 4 pm and go until about 8 pm.

Make sure the Gilligan Staff know you are Forum Members for discounts.

This week Stephanie and Leo are bringing the Grill, for the regulars we know what that means. 

For newbies, bring something to throw on the grill and Leo will cook it up.

Laissez les bon temps roulez


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is spring time again, 2015, and Gilligan's Tiki Hut Opens 03/18/15


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Well, just might have to trot out the and slurp a few. Should be there around 1630hrs.

Rick


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

shootnstarz said:


> Well, just might have to trot out the and slurp a few. Should be there around 1630hrs.
> 
> Rick


Most of us will not arrive until the 6pm hour or 1800.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I will be there about the same time Tom....see ya there!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Now if I can only get a Wednesday off!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

me and my gf will be there not this Wednesday , we are seeing my son off to north Carolina but the following


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump


----------

